# UK citizen on a B1/B2 visa wishing to marry a US citizen



## rtho100 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I have read many threads on this topic but having trouble researching and understanding the procedures required to get the best and most relevant information.

My backgound...

I have a B1/B2 visa (I work on private yachts) and normally get issued 6 months on my visa allowing me to work in the US on a privately owned, and foreign registered vessel, but without being a burden on the US system. ie all medical, repatriation and other costs are down to my employee.

I have a girlfriend over here (in Florida), and we wish to get married. I will be proposing in the UK when she and I go back for a 10 day holiday. I will be returning back to the US under the same visa to return to the yacht that will still be in US waters.

The question...

Which visa should I/she obtain to get married. We'd preferably like to have the ceremony in the UK, but I have read that it would be easier, with less time constraints if we married in the US. Should I be applying for a K1 visa on my return or prior to it? Are there other alternative visas to apply for? is my B1/B2 valid as a tool to showing immigration that I have another reason for being in the US? Our wish is to live in the US after we are married as she has 3 children from a previous marriage, and I would like to obtain a green card to let me work in the US for a US company. Also do we need to provide proof of our relationship either with testimonials etc? I have kept all text messages, emails, facebook messages etc between us. 

Any help in this minefield of questions is appreciated immensely.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

K-1 for fiancee visa ....
If you get married in the UK ..CR1 spousal visa


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rtho100 said:


> Any help in this minefield of questions is appreciated immensely.


It is a minefield. You have a few options, and it would be impossible to find the best one for you without a lengthy Q&A session, together with the complication that one of the methods possibly open to you is far best discussed in a private environment than a public forum.

Would suggest a one-time consultation with an immigration lawyer to at least get you heading in the right direction. Whether you then use professional advice to get you through the whole procedure or DIY is up to you, but at least you'll be facing in the right direction.

ailalawyer.com


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> K-1 for fiancee visa ....
> If you get married in the UK ..CR1 spousal visa


Or you could still do the CR1 if you married in the US and returned later to London to process.


----------

